# Junior Handler



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

My daughter will turn 9 this summer, which I believe is the minimum age for junior handlers. I think it would be fun for her to show Scout, and I think the most logical category would be obedience -- although Scout will need some work. 

I looked at the information on junior handlers on the AKC site, but I still am not sure how we would go about getting started. How do you find a show? Do juniors compete against other juniors? What does the dog need to know?

Thanks for any advice.


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

Hello!!

Well, I am 16, a Jr, and have been doing it myself since I was 9. I started with Agility, and moved onto conformation.....

In companion and performance events, Jrs compeate with adults, but can work towards rankings, and even scholarships(however most AKC scholarships tend to go the the Junior Handers in Conformation  ) 

To get started in Obediance, you would first want to find a local dog training club so the two can really get to a point where they are working well togeather outside of a home enviroment. I have never, personally, done competative obediance, so I am not sure about the rest, but an obediance instructor should have more information once you get into a training class. If I can offer a word of advice, if your daughter is like I was and gets bored easily, you may want to only do some basic obediance, and think about something more "exciting"(from a 9 yr olds point of view) such as agility, or even conformation(there tend to be more kids in conformation, which makes it MUCH easier to make friends their own age....you also do not need a show quality dog to show in Jrs in AKC)

Feel free to PM me if you have any more questions! I love helping out fellow Jrs!!

Natasha


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks for the helpful reply. I don't think Scout would be eligible for conformation since he has been neutered (correct me if that is not true). I don't think agility would be a good match for him since he is one of those "White Havs Don't Jump" dogs. So, I think obedience might be the best option for Scout (even if not the best option for my daughter). 

My daughter had done some obedience classes with Scout in the fall, but I think we are getting to get started with some more now.


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

ok, but actually, in Jrs, you can show a spay/nuetered dog.....when my Hailey went into season one day we had a show(girls in season cannot be shown in Jrs) I had to show my rescued, ILPd Cavalier.....she is about 4 inches to tall, has a horrible topline, has never been trained to be a show dog, is spayed, and has disqalifiing markings for a Cavalier.....I still placed 2nd of 6 that day. In Jrs, the judge judges the handler, not the dog, so as long as the dog has been properly groomed(another words, his hair would have to be grown out, but other than that he would be fine) 

But I compealty know what you mean about the agility! I have a shih-tuz like that


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

So, how does a Junior get started in conformation? What would my daughter need to know? What would Scout need to know? What equipment would we need? And, how do we find a show? Are some shows better "starter shows" for a junior? 

Thanks for all your advice.


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

Well, to get started in conformation I would try to contact your local kennel club, I see your in Milwaukee, so I would just google the Milwaukee Kennel Club. Im sure that you will find someone that can lead you to handling lessions for the two.....to be honest, it takes less training to do conformation, so once she gets the basics of ring procedure/handling down, its all practice. Generally, the smaller shows are the best to start in, they are more calm and relaxing. it would probably be a good idea also for you guys to go to a show before you start, watch the other Jrs, get a feel for the atmosphere, etc. Here is a link to some upcoming shows in your area:
http://www.akc.org/events/search/index.cfm?action=get_shows

For equipment, just some basic grooming material and a leash!


----------



## Jane (Jun 2, 2007)

dschles said:


> I don't think agility would be a good match for him since he is one of those "White Havs Don't Jump" dogs.


Diane, ound:


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

AgilityHav said:


> Well, to get started in conformation I would try to contact your local kennel club, I see your in Milwaukee, so I would just google the Milwaukee Kennel Club. Im sure that you will find someone that can lead you to handling lessions for the two.....to be honest, it takes less training to do conformation, so once she gets the basics of ring procedure/handling down, its all practice. Generally, the smaller shows are the best to start in, they are more calm and relaxing. it would probably be a good idea also for you guys to go to a show before you start, watch the other Jrs, get a feel for the atmosphere, etc. Here is a link to some upcoming shows in your area:
> http://www.akc.org/events/search/index.cfm?action=get_shows
> 
> For equipment, just some basic grooming material and a leash!


Excellent advice from Natasha!

If you can look up local dog clubs and call or e-mail someone to ask about any leads for Junior Showmanship. (By the way, I'm only familiar with Juniors in Conformation, so I don't know if any of my comments would conflict with Agility or other events.)

You can go to AKC.org and look up Junior Handlers in Companion Events. On the left side, there is a whole menu of information regarding Juniors, including Getting Started and the Junior Handler Number Request, which is needed to start competing in AKC events. There is a lot of information over there that will help get you started with knowing what you will need to have in place to get started.

If you can go to Infodog.com and look up shows in your area, it will help to go watch the Junior Showmanship competition and ask some of them (or their parents) about any training in the area.


----------



## windfallhavs (Oct 19, 2006)

There are a couple kennel clubs in that area:

Cudahy Kennel Club www.cudahykennelclub.org
Greater Racine Kennel Club www.grkc.org
Waukesha Kennel Club www.waukeshakennelclub.com

I would try contacting them for more information. The Waukesha club is HUGE and puts on one of the biggest dog shows in the area, so that may be a good place to start.


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

Thanks for all the advice. We tried the class at the Waukesha Kennel Club yesterday. It is far for us (about 30 miles), but so are all the classes. There were a ton of dogs and owners there, and it is a bit confusing when you have never done any of this before (I wasn't even sure how to put the armband on). There were so many people there that my daughter ended up getting bumped to a class starting 1/2 hour later, which was great since she was the only person in that class. 

There were a lot of friendly and experienced handlers there. There was even another havanese that was just a few months older than Scout.

My daughter and Scout enjoyed the class. Scout was a little nervous the first time on the table, but relaxed a bit more each time. We need to find a bait (treat) that he likes. Someone gave us boiled and cooked liver to try -- he liked it, but he threw up in the car on the way home (he never gets carsick, so it probably was the liver). We also need to get a show lead -- any advice on what to get?

Also, any thoughts on whether the junior handler competitions typically are cut-throat or a fun environment? My daughter would be okay with losing, but probably would have a tough time if people are mean. The instructor yesterday seemed to imply to me that the juniors can be kind of cut-throat. I want to give this a try because I think it will be fun for Scout and my daughter... Let me know if I am being naive about it being a fun thing to do.

And, how full does Scout's coat need to be to be shown in junior handling? Other than his legs, his coat his pretty full. His groomer has cut the fur on his legs fairly short because of some bad matts. Is that okay?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

dschles said:


> Also, any thoughts on whether the junior handler competitions typically are cut-throat or a fun environment? My daughter would be okay with losing, but probably would have a tough time if people are mean. The instructor yesterday seemed to imply to me that the juniors can be kind of cut-throat. I want to give this a try because I think it will be fun for Scout and my daughter... Let me know if I am being naive about it being a fun thing to do.
> 
> And, how full does Scout's coat need to be to be shown in junior handling? Other than his legs, his coat his pretty full. His groomer has cut the fur on his legs fairly short because of some bad matts. Is that okay?


One of the main purposes of Junior Showmanship is to teach the kids good sportsmanship. I think it is the same everywhere, but the kids are taught to go up and shake the hand of the winner here, even when they have lost. They are supposed to be encouraging and learn how to lose gracefully. Unfortunately, in Juniors, they have a much higher probability of losing than winning (same in conformation, too.) Natasha will have a much better perspective as a Junior, but I'm talking from a Mom's POV and a person who does like to watch the Juniors when I can.

My take on what your instructor said is that the juniors are cut-throat, but in taking their competition seriously, not cutting each other down. They want to end up with the award of Best Junior. (However, they are not immune to the regular catty behavior that kids do to each other. It's just not allowed in the ring or right outside the ring. Most kids think they are better than the others and that is just how it is in life in general.)

Someone else will need to comment on Scout's coat's requirements.
Your daughter will need to know how to show him groomed for the show ring. That is part of her presentation. Can she start combing him out at home to get his coat in shape?

She will also need to know the standard for the breed she is showing, so it would be helpful if you two started working on reading over the Havanese Standard together. That will also help her present Scout as a Havanese should be presented. (I recommend that you get some tips from Havanese handlers & show dog owner/handlers for more specifics.) If she gets a Havanese judge in the Juniors ring and can't present him as a Havanese is supposed to be presented (vs. a dog of another breed), it could work against her.

It is work, but if she is the slightest bit competitive, she will love it. I have a feeling you'll be a great asset to her in helping to teach the sportsmanship side of it. In that regard, it will be a lot like school and dealing with peers.


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

My daughter Anna just started in Juniors. In Canada there is a non-competive class for the little ones starting out. She really enjoyed it. From what I understand of the rules in Canada, they don't judge the dog, just the handlers presentation of the dog. Altered dogs are welcome to enter. Luckily they don't expect the younger kids to put their dog on the table, good thing because Anna would never be able to lift Sam on to the table. I think it is really important to keep it fun for both kids and dogs.

Here is any getting her ribbon and prizes.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, that's adorable, Debbie!


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Anna is adorable!!!


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Anna is so cute. It looks like they are allowed to start younger than 9 like here in the States. I may have to send my youngest to Canada. She can't wait to get into the ring!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Lisa, something Debbie said made me want to ask you, since I missed Lauren's debut... Lauren had to put MeMe up on the table, didn't she? Granted, I think she's a bit older than Anna and the competition does exist in her class.

Anna's class sounds like a nice preparation for the competition later. I like that idea!


----------



## dboudreau (Jan 12, 2007)

In Canada kids can start in the "PeeWee" class as young as 4. Everyone gets a ribbon and a great prize full of goodies. The last show there was a little 4 year old boy with an enormous Bernese Mt. Dog. I'm not sure who was showing who, it is very fun to watch.


----------



## Me&2Girls (May 11, 2007)

Kimberly, yes Lauren was suppose to put MeMe on the table but was in the ring with all big dogs and ended up watching the other kids who of course didn't use the table. The judge was very kind and waited as long as she could for Lauren to remember, but alas she finally had to be told. Although she'd been in "mixed" groups before there was always someone with a small breed in front of her. So now hopefully, she'll remember. We'll try again on Saturday in Sacramento.


----------



## mintchip (Apr 19, 2007)

Good luck in Sacramento Lauren!


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Oh, I'm sorry Lisa. I remembered you telling us about that. It totally slipped my mind.

I was thinking that in AKC all age groups for Junior Showmanship have to present the dogs completely, but I couldn't recall because I haven't watched the younger classes in quite a while.

I still think Canada's way of introducing it younger and with fun is fabulous. I suppose that would be more of the equivalent of our B Matches... except they still present a winner, so that's not an accurate comparison I suppose.


----------



## AgilityHav (Aug 20, 2007)

dschles said:


> Also, any thoughts on whether the junior handler competitions typically are cut-throat or a fun environment? My daughter would be okay with losing, but probably would have a tough time if people are mean. The instructor yesterday seemed to imply to me that the juniors can be kind of cut-throat. I want to give this a try because I think it will be fun for Scout and my daughter... Let me know if I am being naive about it being a fun thing to do.
> 
> And, how full does Scout's coat need to be to be shown in junior handling? Other than his legs, his coat his pretty full. His groomer has cut the fur on his legs fairly short because of some bad matts. Is that okay?


To answer the first part, in the younger classes, it isnt cut throught at all....everyone is just starting to learn how to show their dogs, and everyone is very supportive of everyone else. A lot of the time the older kids(I do this  ) will kind of take a younger kid just starting out under their wing, show them some "tricks" and how to spice up their presentation once they get the basics down. The Jrs in my age group(im 17) 15-18 can be very cut throught. only once in a great while will you come upon someone who is mean, but, at my age level you get the kids who are running for rankings and Eukanuba/Westminster qualifying wins(there is a seperate division for Jrs at both these shows) But as young as your daughter is, it will be nothing but fun! and what Kimberly said, its more of a cut-throught(in the older kids) that everyone wants to beat the others REALLY badly......nothing really bad, were all still friends!

As far as the coat goes, it should be a "showable" coat. It should have the basic look of a Havanese show coat, but dosnt need to be as extensivly groomed as a "show" hav.

I hope that helps!


----------



## marjrc (Jan 13, 2007)

Awwwwww, Debbie that is a great photo of Anna and Sam getting their ribbon! I think it's great that she's interested in having fun in the ring. I sure wish my daughter, Lina, would want to get involved in Obed. or Agility. She's 13 now and though she loves Ricky and Sammy, she's shy and not interested.


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

*Junior Handler - Ventura County Fairground Shows in July*

While it is a bit pre-mature to be planning for my daughter to show Scout since she has only gone to one handling class, I did look at the list of shows in Southern California this summer (since we spend our summers in Los Angeles). The three shows over the 4th of July weekend at the Ventura County Fairgrounds look interesting. Would any of these shows be a good first show? As a first experience in Junior Handling, would we want to do more than one of the shows? If we only do one of the shows, how would we pick which one?

By the way, we are planning to go watch a show or two in Wisconsin or Illinois before entering any shows.


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Diane, I'm not so sure that any particular day would matter more than another during a holiday/summer week. During the rest of the year, I'd avoid Saturdays for starting as they are the most attended. During a holiday week, I think it's a toss in the dark whether or not it's bigger on Saturday or Friday or Sunday, etc. I'd recommend that you pick the day most convenient to you since you won't know the ring time until one week prior. If you can afford to give up an early morning and a late afternoon one day, then go for that day (or two or three).

Marj, my daughter did Juniors for a bit, but didn't really care for it. She wasn't shy, but prefers going straight to the hard-core wins for the dog. Much to Mom's chagrin, she's not about showing for her own wins. It's the dogs that she wants. That's admirable, I suppose. (She's never going to be a pro handler and has no interest in that.)


----------



## dschles (Jan 23, 2007)

Havtahava said:


> I'd recommend that you pick the day most convenient to you since you won't know the ring time until one week prior. If you can afford to give up an early morning and a late afternoon one day, then go for that day (or two or three).


Total novice question -- how long would we be at the show? I assume we would be giving up either the early morning or the late afternoon, depending on the ring time -- is that right?


----------



## Havtahava (Aug 20, 2006)

Depending on how much you like to watch and hang around, I'd plan on 1 to 3.5 hours, with 2 hours being the most likely. That's if you are primarily going to watch all of the Juniors competition, walk around some, visit the vendors, etc. If you are going to hang around and talk to people, lean towards the longer time frame.


----------

